# killare 1 processo dopo un certo tempo

## _Echelon_

è possibile ?? Vorrei killare ad esempio xmms dopo X minuti. C'è una funzione di questo genere ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Una soluzione che mi viene in mente e' usare crontab.

----------

## fatez

si anche a me è venuta la stessa idea

----------

## skunk

avvia xmms, apri un terminale e digita:

```
$ sleep <secondi>; killall xmms
```

----------

## fatez

mi hai anticipato di pochisssimo..

stavo per proprorre la stessa identica cosa

 :Laughing: 

----------

## Benve

anche questo può fare al caso tuo: sys-apps/at

----------

## _Echelon_

grazie a tutti, ora mi studio le varie soluzioni  :Smile: 

----------

## Peach

potrei suggerirti di usare 

```
# pkill xmms
```

è decisamente + potente ed equivale ad un kill -9

----------

## _Echelon_

non è un po troppo brusco per terminare 1 applicazione ?

----------

## skunk

 *Peach wrote:*   

> potrei suggerirti di usare 
> 
> ```
> # pkill xmms
> ```
> ...

 

il segnale di default mandato da pkill e da killall e' lo stesso: SIGTERM (15)

----------

## _Echelon_

k capito

----------

## Peach

 *skunk wrote:*   

>  *Peach wrote:*   potrei suggerirti di usare 
> 
> ```
> # pkill xmms
> ```
> ...

 

vero vero  :Cool: 

in realtà la comodità di pkill è che equivale a

```
# ps aux | grep mozilla | awk '{print $2}' | xargs kill
```

il che è conveniente se conosciamo solo parzialmente il nome dell'applicazione

quindi possiamo lanciare tranquillamente un

```
# pkill mozilla
```

se invece vogliamo il listato dei processi pgrep fa il caso nostro

tutto ciò è incluso in sys-apps/procps

(tratto da GWN del 7 luglio)

----------

## paolo

 *Benve wrote:*   

> anche questo può fare al caso tuo: sys-apps/at

 

UP per at, semplice e potente in piena filosofia UNIX.   :Cool: 

ByEZz,

Paolo

----------

